# Kn



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

decided to go back down the narrows tonight since it was raining and figured no one would be there, well there was a few people there.

i didnt get down there til about 930 or so, i got my limit of 2 rock in about 20 minutes or so and then headed home, both fish were 18 1/2 inches give or take.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice . . . this weeks been awesome for ya!!! Were you on the West side or the East side?


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

west side every nite this week, and some of the fish have been caught on top water and some on bottom


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

In & out with a limit in 20 minutes! That's awesome unknownfish. You're beginning to make this fish catching thing sound so easy. 

But I know it's not, oh well, for me at least it isn't. :redface:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

A nice catch again! Congrats. Have the baitsoakers cleared out yet? Usually rain would keep them away.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

no bait soakers at nite, but in daylight hours theres still a few around at times. just lure tossers at nite.


----------



## Dumb_as_Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

Who's going to the narrow's tonight ? I think I will be there. Plan on fishing late afternoon into the night.


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Dumb_as_Rock said:


> Who's going to the narrow's tonight ? I think I will be there. Plan on fishing late afternoon into the night.


Should be there around 5.30-6. Big bearded guy in an orange fleece.


----------



## striperboy (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the encouraging words about KN. I am going to AI with a surf casting buddy from the cape. We are stopping at KN on Wednesday night and staying at the Best Western. I have a charter out of Annapolis for clients on Thursday, then Peter and I will fish IRI Thurs night, and AI all day Friday, then Saturday...dealers choice.

So, Wednesday night we will both be casting KN for the first time.....any help on what to throw would be appreciated.

If you are around Wednesday night, we will be in a maroon Suburban with rods on top.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey striperboy,
This time of year, most guys are tossing artificials at KN. Jighead with a jerk shad is very popular. Some of the more popular colors include white and pink. Use whatever weight will help you get to the bottom. This will depend on the tide, but 1 oz is usually a good starting point.


----------



## striperboy (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info., I will let you know how we do at KN.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Desperado said:


> In & out with a limit in 20 minutes! That's awesome unknownfish. You're beginning to make this fish catching thing sound so easy.
> 
> But I know it's not, oh well, for me at least it isn't. :redface:


Come on out Big "D" ... you can't catch em if you are castin to em  Da fella's will go easy on you ... I promise  :fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> ... you can't catch em if you are castin to em


 A bit harsh there eh Cyg! 

D, I think there are a few missing letters or words in that sentence.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

went there tonihgt. west side. 2 dinks, one 14" and one 17" and only a couple other hits. real slow. only saw one other rock caught and it was a keeper. both sides had bottom fishermen too...


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> ... you can't catch em if you are castin to em





fishbait said:


> A bit harsh there eh Cyg!
> 
> D, I think there are a few missing letters or words in that sentence.


youz guyz er funy...

Actually, Cygnus isn't too far off. I don't have a whole lot of experience and even less success throwing lures. I do hope to get out to KN, Tank, and/or OC 50 bridge sometime soon. Still haven't caught a keeper striper. However, it's difficult for me to get out right now as I don't have a car anymore. I can use my wife's but she frowns on me using it for fishing trips. I think I'm gonna try my best to get out to OC this weekend. If not this weekend, sometime before the tog season closes.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

the tides wont be right this week to fish KN at nite, and i wouldnt waste my time in the afternoon there, good luck all.


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*On line*

Hey Unknown ... what you doing on line and not out fishing? We are in for some big changes for the next several days and the fishin' will be better next week if we can get a decent tide time. That fog last night was something I really don't want to see again ... It reminds me of Stephen King's "The Mist" ... scary!!

Congrats on your catch last night and your new rod. Just take some of that line off and get us all the bags of my favorite lure for our next venture. Send me a pm when you are thinking of headin out again.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

tides are not looking so great next week at KN. High tide is near midnight...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

bluesman, were you wearing yellow and left the other day?


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

what nite are you talkin about Sj?


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*Wasn't me*

Hey SJ ... I never wear yellow and it wasn't me you saw. If it is cold I am in a Green down filled ... if it is just chilly, I may be in gray or blue ... only dark colors for me ... don't want the fish to confuse me with someone else because they know I am there for business

Yea, the tides next week are not real good so I guess we will have to depend on other skills and some cold weather luck ... once it gets real cold, tide will not really matter because they have to fatten up and the cold dictates they must feed. They feed more often because there is less feed around for them ... Just my observation ... Get My Drift??


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i was talkin about monday

so u guys only fish the out going tide??


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Got a limit of Stripers in 20min;thats what Im talking about


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OMG, BigJeff - haven't seen you on here in a long time. How are you Happy Pappy?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Im good hopin to hit KN somtime soon maybe tonight.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

good luck!


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

i wouldnt waste my time there at nite this week, i went down sunday nite and the tides arent right this week to fish it at nite, you would have better luck to fish there from 5am til sunrise this week and next week. low tide is the right tide to fish the narrows. i went down this morning for a bit, after sunrise the bite quit, and from 5 am til then all i caught was dinks. but this weekend and next week in the morning will be great fishing b4 the sun comes up as it will be low tide.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I never fished KN, do you all go over the bridge and turn right and then circle aroundplease give this "OLD" geezer the right dircetions.TRIGGER


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

exit 41 or 42 and just drive under the 50 bridge


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Went there last night(Sunday);caught a 19"er and Some Rat Stripers.Got cold after a while but I had some fun.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Going back to Kent Narrows again tonight or tommarrow;I fished there on Sunday.Tides dont matter the fish can still be caught.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

last night- lots of fish. a couple 20"s


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I was down there last night... Our favorite casting coach limited out... Lot of breaking 50-75 yards out..



EugeneChoe said:


> last night- lots of fish. a couple 20"s


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> I was down there last night... Our favorite casting coach limited out... Lot of breaking 50-75 yards out..


did you have the backpack?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i was there last night with a back pack and two rods, didnt stay right under the bridge very long, ended up going right down to the old boat ramp, only one guy fishing there, not much action but a school did move in about 11 and i got one keeper and a bunch of dinks


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

what side do you guys fish, i used to always just fish the old boat ramp which is on the west side, i never had much luck under the bridge


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

I was there last night also. I fished the East side from 7:30 till 10:15. Caught 2 dinks. Did have the pleasure of meeting BigJeff. Great meeting you bud!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i was fishing the boat ramp on the west side from 530 to 830ish. i left when the tide started running in


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah the joys of P&S. I was on the west side, between the boat ramp and the deck. StupidJet, I guess that was you who left after I got ther.

Was good to see CDL and BigJeff823 again as well to meet KMW and the other guy riding with L. 

Yep, it pays to diversify. I had only lead heads and plastics. But the top water lures were working last night. I will be sure to brink an assortment of my collection with me next time. I fished from 8:30p to about 11:45 with only a few snag monsters to show for it. Jeff and L did offer to let me use one of their top water lures (THANKS!) but I decided against it. It was just good to be out. There were a few keepers in the mix, but most seemed to be dinks. at 8:30 the water was very calm and still and resembled a lake. 

The boats were out (4 of them) and seemed to be pretty close to the east side. 

Until next time.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

^yup, that was me. i was going to stay longer but since i didnt catch dinner, i wanted to make it home in time to pick up a chicken alamo from hard times..lol


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

*Good Meeting You FyreManJeff*

Good time that night Fishing with Big Jeff and KMW and my riding buddy CDL.

CDL hit a 20 and a 19, I got two myself 18 and 19 Top water bite was very good all keepers caught on large floating stick baits and Yo Zuri Hydro Poppers. 

We will be back out there after the weekend, CDL in Long Island,NY on the surf for Rock and I will be in the woods getting my "one dear a year" in Southern Maryland for back strap and jerky for next spring and summer fish outings. 

"Hook it up"
EFishent


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

EFishent said:


> I will be in the woods getting my "one dear a year" in Southern Maryland for back strap and jerky for next spring and summer fish outings.
> 
> "Hook it up"
> EFishent


I quit hunting awhile ago but boy do I miss having venison on tap


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have always wanted to take up hunting.



EFishent said:


> Good time that night Fishing with Big Jeff and KMW and my riding buddy CDL.
> 
> CDL hit a 20 and a 19, I got two myself 18 and 19 Top water bite was very good all keepers caught on large floating stick baits and Yo Zuri Hydro Poppers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep... I would be the short chubbybrown guy with the backpack..



stupidjet said:


> did you have the backpack?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*too funny*



> CDL in Long Island,NY ]


......too funny


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

what are you saying Dre? Stop with the coded post... 



Andre said:


> ......too funny


----------



## Dumb_as_Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

Seems like its all quiet on the kent narrows front. My guess is that people are catching bigguns and not reporting. I plan on making a trip down there sometime this week after work. Any reports as of lately ?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

my dinner plate has had beef on it, but others have had rock...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Was there tonight from 5p-7p. Nothing happening. Well I did land a dink, although it was snagged on a treble (does that count? Or was I stil skunked???  )

tried top water, below the water, jigs, nadda. Wind was blowing in as tide was going out, not too favorable, guess the front had something to do with it. 

Dunno Saw KMW there again. Good to see ya bud. I left about 20 minutes after you. Snag monsters were depleting my supply of chit.

Jeff


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I feel your pain. I'm starting to think KN has something against me... 





fyremanjef said:


> Was there tonight from 5p-7p. Nothing happening. Well I did land a dink, although it was snagged on a treble (does that count? Or was I stil skunked???  )
> 
> tried top water, below the water, jigs, nadda. Wind was blowing in as tide was going out, not too favorable, guess the front had something to do with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Tonights conditions should be pretty decent.


----------

